# مجموعة كتب في تكنولوجيا التقطير وتكرير البترول



## aahmh86 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,
بعد غياب أعود إليكم راجيا من الله أن تنال هذه المشاركة رضائكم وأن تستفيدوا منها.
كما عودتكم دائما معظم مشاركاتي مجموعة من الكتب, وهذه مجموعة كتب تختص بتكرير البترول وتكنلوجيا التقطير بصورة عامة وتصميم أبراج التقطير.







The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum
الرابط
http://uploading.com/files/QRBDUNIN/ChemTechPetroleum.pdf.html






Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes
الرابط
www.depositfiles.com/en/files/7icvxtrwl








Refining Processes Handbook
الرابط
http://hotfile.com/dl/54986716/d754c3b/_refining_processes_handbook_075067721x.rar.html






Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics

الروابط
http://www.ftp2share.com/file/37165/ee846d.html
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee846d
http://depositfiles.com/files/637888






Distillation Operation
الرابط
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/a6tv7hanw







Distillation Design
الرابط
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/qzpjsjqt9






Reactive Distillation Design & Control
الرابط
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/t3wwtscgt

يتبع بإذن الله 
لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم​


----------



## qazasq2002 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع
وشكرا جزيلا علي الكتب القيمة


----------



## qazasq2002 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع
وشكرا جزيلا علي الكتب القيمة


----------



## mzzizz (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*مطلوب مسا غدة للاهمية*

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب مساعدة - مصفاة تكرير بترول خفيف 600000 الف برميل يوميا 
المطلوب المساحة الاجمالية للارض علما ان المصنع من الجيل الخامس


----------



## reham alex (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد ازنك يا بشمهندس ممكن ترفع الكتب تانى لان بجد شكلها مفيد جدا


----------

